# Solved: Adobe Reader 9 network print issue



## Hogwild (Jun 2, 2007)

I support a small shop with 10 desktops all running XP Pro split across two floors. I recently upgraded all to XP SP3 and Adobe Reader 9.0. The desktops are all on a small network which has 2 printers controlled through a print server. I have two desktops that cannot print PDF files to the HP Laserjet 4100 yet they can print any MS Word, Excel or Outlook files to that printer. These two can print PDF files to another network printer located upstairs on the second floor. The other desktops on the 1st floor can print PDFs to the 4100 printer just fine.

On the two desktops unable to print PDFs to the 1st floor printer, I have uninstalled Adobe reader 9 and installed version 7. This did not make any difference. I have also uninstalled the 4100 printer on these two machines and then reinstalled them thinking the drivers might need refreshing. The problem still exists.

These two desktops also are using MS Office 2007 Basic whereas the others are using MS Office 2003 but I don't see where that should have any bearing on this issue.

Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

What happens when you try to print? any error messages either onscreen or in the event logs?


----------



## Hogwild (Jun 2, 2007)

With either of these two PCs, when I attempt to print a PDF to the HP 4100 printer it appears to work however, in actuality it does not. The icon for the printer shows up on the task bar briefly and then disappears. No errors are displayed and nothing appears in the event log. The HP 4100 is set as the default printer on the desktop and I've confirmed it in the print settings for Adobe Reader. BTW, PC firewall is disabled for testing purposes.


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

Any chance they are set to "print to file" and are just resaving the PDF's somewhere? Can't think of much else that you haven't already ruled out.


----------



## Hogwild (Jun 2, 2007)

Jtoast - - First - Thanks for taking the time to brainstorm this with me; I do appreciate it!

I checked the settings upon attempting to print the PDF and nothing was checked to print to file.

I thought for a while that there might be an issue with the printer drivers for that HP Laserjet 4100 and XP SP3 but that doesn't make sense either because these computers are able to print other documents just fine.

The other weird thing is that I have other desktops running the same set up and they can print PDF files to that same printer with no problems using Adobe Reader 9.0.

If you or anyone else has any ideas on items to look for, I'd certainly like to hear them. I've just about over heated the few brain cells I have left on this one. Aggrevating issue for sure and will probably be something simple in the end but right now I feel like I'm looking for a needle in a hay stack.

Thanks!


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

You state that this is a network. Is it peer-to-peer, or is a client/server network? 

If it is a peer-to-peer. Try this: Uninstall the print drivers from one of the computers with the problem. Then, find the computer with the printer in My Network Places. Right-click on the printer under that computer and select Connect. It should download and install the drivers from that remote computer. Test a print. If the print server is actually an XP desktop, shut down (not just disconnect) one of the computers that can print and try again. If this works, it's because a Windows client can only have 10 simultaneous connections, and you exceeded that.

If this is a server (Windows Server, any version), the problem is with either Share or File (NTFS) permissions.

Courtney


----------



## Hogwild (Jun 2, 2007)

Courtney - - Thanks for the response and suggestions.

This printer is attached to (believe it or not) a Windows NT Server which is not only a print server but a domain controller as well. Why I do not know because the users don't apprear to be logging into the domain even though the desktops machine names are a part of the domain. I have spoken with the owner and am scheduling to collapse this NT server and a 2000 Server to a new server in the next few months - - Thank Goodness.

I had dismissed the permissions as being an issue simply because the PCs having the trouble with printing PDF files are able to print other documents to that printer. I'll look at this again in the next day or so just to reverify this is in facts the case.

I should point out too that there are two old Adobe Reader version on the NT server itself (put there long before my time) however; I would think if this was a problem for one then it would be a problem for all trying to print a PDF using Adobe Reader 9 on their workstations.

Thanks Again for the suggestions!


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

A couple of other things that I would try are:

Log in as another user to see if the problem is somehow related to the Windows profile.

Try installing a local printer to see if the problem is Adobe related or or network related.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Hogwild (Jun 2, 2007)

:up: All - - Thanks for your suggestions and ideas. I finally figured out the problem. The previous IT support person had loaded the incorrect printer driver on the server. The printer is an HP Laserjet 4100 and should have been using the PCLe print driver. Instead he had an HP Laserjet 4 print driver loaded. I should have caught this before but sometimes I guess you can get too close to the forest and not see the individual trees. 

Anyway, the problem is resolved now - thanks for your assistance!


----------



## nate8282 (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks for posting the results that fixed my problem as well.


----------



## Hogwild (Jun 2, 2007)

Nate8282 - - > You are welcome - - I'm glad it helped !


----------

